# Heel Injection



## Trendale (May 16, 2008)

Can someone tell me the appropritae code to use for injection of the heel. The selection of codes in the CPT book are 20600, 20605 and 20610, which does not include heel in the description. Does anyone has any input on the usage of these codes are any other available code(S)? Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 16, 2008)

I would probably code 20550

This link addresses your scenerio...It's listed in "scenerio 2"

http://www.medicarenhic.com/cal_prov/articles/modifier25_1006.htm


----------



## Treetoad (May 16, 2008)

I agree with 20550.  

~L


----------

